
Ask HN: What other Hacker News like forums you hang out at? - yori
In my experience, the discussion quality and signal-to-noise ratio in Hacker News is very high. This is definitely way above the Internet average. But I came across this forum  very recently when I followed a link from Twitter to a discussion thread here. I wonder what other such nice forums I might be missing out.<p>Are there any other such good discussion forums you hang out at?
======
seren
Generally, on a specific technical topics, smaller subreddits can be useful
and can generate interesting discussions as well.

------
roryrjb
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) is potentially a good one, similar
focus to Hacker News and on top of that it's invite only, so quality is high.
Also there's a concept of "hats", basically badges that accounts can have
which are verified, it makes it easy to see who represents a project or
organisation in some official capacity. There's also 2FA. I've posted a couple
of things, and commented a few times but it's definitely quieter than Hacker
News and sometimes there's crossover.

